# Some rainy day pics and Optimus Prime!!!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well its been really rainy out so we have been letting everyone play indoor and I got some cute Mommy/daughters pics 
























Bumble Bee snapped at Mae over the toy and hurt Maes feelings

























Optimus Prime now named Pluto
Him with his Grandma... She just loves him , but it is really her sons dog lol.... Well so the papers say lol...
























Cat left his toy by my bed I mite as well eat it!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

That last one is funny! He is a cutie for sure!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Fun photos of a very handsome guy!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks like he is enjoying the cat toy, thats funny because my cat has that same toy, and she goes crazy over it.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

aww it looks like optimus is settling in just fine! you can really see mommy and daughter's relations! I'm glad you're getting into the swing of things and adding new pictures up of the pup family..i was starting to miss them inbetween all the roos and birds!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Well its been really rainy out so we have been letting everyone play indoor and I got some cute Mommy/daughters pics


Mama looks so lady-like in this picture!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Carriana said:


> Mama looks so lady-like in this picture!


Yeah I love that pic of her... Nice signature Carr!!!!!!



NEELA said:


> .i was starting to miss them inbetween all the roos and birds!


I was actually going to put up a Kangaroo thread in a few days lol.. For all the newer members who have never got to see them.. I will make sure to add dogs too lol.. I have a few new Obi-One pics!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Optimis prime looks like a male nay nay .... Same blood?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Optimis prime looks like a male nay nay .... Same blood?


Same father and they both more resemble the father. Also Maes mother has the same sire as Nay Nays mother. So close blood.

Nay Nay looks alot like her grand sire Sammy and Stack









Nay Nay









I think Prime will look alot like his dad Stack


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Awsome pics, Stack is one great lookin dog. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I love the second picture. She looks so sweet! The pictures are awesome!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


>


I LIKE THIS PICTURE!!! mama looks so cute with her head on her baby


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

great pics ....stack looks good.....come on they want outdoor mud time in the rain ..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

They look good Holly !


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ATLAS said:


> great pics ....stack looks good.....come on they want outdoor mud time in the rain ..


Mud and cheap carpets don't mix well lol.. Plus its getting hard for me to clean the floors with this belly and the thing inside lol..


----------

